# BBQ sauce recipe - ok to can?



## mike1ranger (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's my BBQ sauce recipe that I've played with and fine tuned as if late. Thought I'd share with everyone. 
1.5 cups ketchup 
1 cup apple juice 
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/4 cup maple sugar (or brown sugar)
2 tablespoon molasses 
1/2 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tsp celery salt
1 tsp coriander
2 fresh jalapeno peppers - diced

Heat stainless pot, add peppers and cook briefly. Add all liquids, then spices. Stirr often while simmering for approx 30 minutes. 

Also, have a question for the home canners out there.  The above isn't a big batch and gets used easy enough but I'd like to make bigger batches to store for grab and go on camping and cabin trips and also to give away.  I have both a pressure and water bath canner and have no preference of using one vs the other. However, I have very little experience canning. I've done some garden veggies following published procedures but really very limited experience.  It seems to me there is enough vinegar to water bath can but I know pressure canning often is the safer way if in doubt.  Thoughts?  Any thoughts on citric acid being necessary for pressure canning given the above recipe?  From all the reading I've done citric acid appears to be requires only for fresh tomatoes but I'm uncertain on that. 

Thanks in advance for any expert advice and opinions. 

Mike


----------



## buzzy (Jan 5, 2020)

Sure u can hot water bath it. With the amount of vinegar shouldn’t be a problem. Make sure jars, lids, rings are hot and sterile.  Fill jars to 1/2” head space with hot sauce. Water bath 15 minutes for pints 20 for quarts. Good luck! Plus recipe look good. Have to put that on my to do list. Thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2020)

I've got a All American 21 pressure cooker, all I've ever used it for is canning smoked trout and kokanee, The directions say for fruits and tomato's to use the hot water bath method. RAY


----------

